# Bad murray 200a breaker



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

Senad said:


> Only getting one leg out of the breaker... I can't get a hold of a breaker it's Saturday, any creative solutions? Customer needs 240 for his compressors


Buy a 200 amp panel from HD or Lowes and take the main breaker out of it. Unless it's one of the older red ones, those aren't readily available anymore.

Otherwise if it's absolutely essential you may be stuck with an emergency panel change.


----------



## Senad (May 25, 2011)

Murray 200A Style MDH 
Issue KF-529

Is that a hard one to find... On my way to lowes and home depot... While snow is falling down... Snowing here in Connecticut.


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

Senad said:


> View attachment 9946
> 
> 
> Murray 200A Style MDH
> ...


Oh, don't bother checking HD. They won't have that one. That's the old style that you will probably have to order. It's not even a stock item unless you're dealing with a full line Siemens/Murray distributor.

Member 220/221 replaces those all the time.


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

Take the breaker apart and clean contacts. It will probably last til a panel change.


----------



## Senad (May 25, 2011)

Do you think it will be easy to get special order? I thing Siemens makes a kit for it? 

What about electrical supply what are the chances they have it in stock?


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

Senad said:


> Do you think it will be easy to get special order? I thing Siemens makes a kit for it?
> 
> What about electrical supply what are the chances they have it in stock?



Hard to say. Who do you normally do business with? Most suppliers have an after-hours emergency service if you need something right away. I know EW does and there is a nominal $50 fee for it.


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

See it 30/40 guts from new panel will line up to mounts, install new cover.


----------



## 220/221 (Sep 25, 2007)

There is a slight chance a HD would have it. It would be a Siemans. 

I run into these so often that I stock one on each truck.


Cleaning the contacts wouldn't work. They get destroyed. Often, the bus is barely salvagable.


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

Senad said:


> Do you think it will be easy to get special order? I thing Siemens makes a kit for it?
> 
> What about electrical supply what are the chances they have it in stock?


I have two of those in my garage, top feed and side feed.


----------



## Senad (May 25, 2011)

Peter D said:


> Hard to say. Who do you normally do business with? Most suppliers have an after-hours emergency service if you need something right away. I know EW does and there is a nominal $50 fee for it.


I do business with EW and Rexel/cls... I'm just going to wait till Monday morning. Thanks I never knew EW did that...


----------



## Senad (May 25, 2011)

Shockdoc said:


> I have two of those in my garage, top feed and side feed.


Is the top feed and side feed interchangeable?


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

Senad said:


> Is the top feed and side feed interchangeable?


No, they are just like whats posted in #9. Murrays are the MB out here with a high rate of failure. Junk


----------



## Senad (May 25, 2011)

Does anyone know what the Siemens replacement for the Murray breaker is?


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

First off make sure the buss is still good where the breaker connects to the panel. If you buy the breaker you may find out the panel is no good.


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

Bar has most likely been heated and pited, I have emory cothed them and no aloxed them but they still fail eventually.


----------



## Senad (May 25, 2011)

I told the customer that once we pull the main breaker, we may see that we can't just swap breakers and that we would have to swap the panel right away... I told him that if I pull the breaker now it may be defective and won't go back on and that he would have no power and I would have to do the panel swap ASAP....


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

220/221 said:


> There is a slight chance a HD would have it. It would be a Siemans.
> 
> I run into these so often that I stock one on each truck.
> 
> Cleaning the contacts wouldn't work. They get destroyed. Often, the bus is barely salvagable.


I have six in the shop and two on the truck. Mostly the stabs fail in the back and wreck the bus, but he made it sound like it's internal in the breaker. I've cleaned a ton of them and got them to work, at least until we can replace it. The stab in crousehinds were famous for it


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

Senad said:


> I told the customer that once we pull the main breaker, we may see that we can't just swap breakers and that we would have to swap the panel right away... I told him that if I pull the breaker now it may be defective and won't go back on and that he would have no power and I would have to do the panel swap ASAP....


Oh, if you haven't pulled this breaker, I'd bet the bussing is shot.


----------



## Senad (May 25, 2011)

I didn't want to touch it cause he didn't agree to do anything. I told him if I pull it and shut breaker off it may not come back on... So he's said let's get a new one and then pull it... Then I replied once we do that we may see that a breaker won't be a solution because the bus is burned... So then a panel swap would have to be done...


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

Senad said:


> I didn't want to touch it cause he didn't agree to do anything. I told him if I pull it and shut breaker off it may not come back on... So he's said let's get a new one and then pull it... Then I replied once we do that we may see that a breaker won't be a solution because the bus is burned... So then a panel swap would have to be done...


As long as he's aware, because that's what's normally wrong.


----------



## 220/221 (Sep 25, 2007)

Senad said:


> Is the top feed and side feed interchangeable?


 
Yes. 

Obviously you need to be able to re route the wires. This can be easy or a pain in the ass (if they are short like the last one I did)


----------



## guest (Feb 21, 2009)

Senad said:


> I told the customer that once we pull the main breaker, we may see that we can't just swap breakers and that we would have to swap the panel right away... I told him that if I pull the breaker now it may be defective and won't go back on and that he would have no power and I would have to do the panel swap ASAP....



Before you even touch that breaker, have the customer sign and agree on a panel replacement, or be aware that you will NOT IN ANY WAY be liable if power cannot be restored with his existing panel. 

This whole job sends up red flags for me....


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

mxslick said:


> Before you even touch that breaker, have the customer sign and agree on a panel replacement, or be aware that you will NOT IN ANY WAY be liable if power cannot be restored with his existing panel.
> 
> This whole job sends up red flags for me....


Okay D.Q. :laughing:


----------



## guest (Feb 21, 2009)

Peter D said:


> Okay D.Q. :laughing:


Not bad, only 5 minutes for you to pop your smart ass into the fray. :thumbup::laughing:


----------



## Nardo1967 (Sep 23, 2013)

*Murray MDH 529 kf panel door*

I need a replacement door for a Murray MDH 529kf box. Any ideas where to get one?


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

Nardo1967 said:


> I need a replacement door for a Murray MDH 529kf box. Any ideas where to get one?


Dispose of the panel and install a real one. I've probably sh*tcanned 100s of those in the last 10 years.


----------



## rrolleston (Mar 6, 2012)

We also keep any of those that are salvageable along with the bus bars in case they are needed in an emergency I have a used 150 top terminal and a new 200 side terminal in the garage. So either way we can get someone going until we are able to do a panel change. I get my down payment for the panel change and the first visit before I pull it apart and try to salvage it.


----------



## rrolleston (Mar 6, 2012)

Ops just realized the age of this thread after I replied.


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

rrolleston said:


> We also keep any of those that are salvageable along with the bus bars in case they are needed in an emergency I have a used 150 top terminal and a new 200 side terminal in the garage. So either way we can get someone going until we are able to do a panel change. I get my down payment for the panel change and the first visit before I pull it apart and try to salvage it.


yeah, hopefully he got it done back in 

2011


----------



## LBC Jesse (Apr 26, 2012)

Shockdoc said:


> I have two of those in my garage, top feed and side feed.


Definitly hang on to the top feed (red one) rare and more money than an entire load center.. the MP/ MPD on the left is easily available


----------



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

Work late and do the panel change now.


----------



## RHWilks (Jul 14, 2012)

Zombie thread!


----------



## Spark Master (Jul 3, 2012)

I just seen a 200amp burnt Murray main, and the buss was still perfect. This was a lightly loaded panel too. Nothing that should have burnt the main. Only 15 years young.

Murray has a serious problem. The mains should be bolt on, and not pushed on. I've seen it too many times.

I feel when the main feeds are being torqued down, the spring clips behind the main loosen up. And eventually with expansion & contraction, they just let go. This one was charred.


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

Senad said:


> Only getting one leg out of the breaker... I can't get a hold of a breaker it's Saturday, any creative solutions? Customer needs 240 for his compressors


It seems like if it something as important as a compressor that he relies on to keep his business running, it would be best to put the money into an updated load enter. Also consider how the panel is loaded. He might have too much on that one leg.


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

Reason why i stopped using murray products, bad taste.

sent from a collect call via inmate phone


----------



## CTshockhazard (Aug 28, 2009)

Wow, a twice revived thread.:jester:

Best part is the "snow" the OP mentioned more than likely left the customer without power for at least 3 and maybe even 9 days.:laughing:


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

Senad said:


> Only getting one leg out of the breaker... I can't get a hold of a breaker it's Saturday, any creative solutions? Customer needs 240 for his compressors


Give me a break.....as a matter of fact, give us all a break.


----------



## 220/221 (Sep 25, 2007)

rhwilks said:


> zombie thread!


double zombie


----------

